# MAC Mineralized Skinfinish/Natural. Which shade for NW25 or NC25?



## MsButterfly (Feb 4, 2012)

I've been matched to both a NW25 and NC25. I would say my skin is neutral to warm. I have combination (dry cheeks, slightly oily tzone)  sensitive skin with broken capillaries giving me the 'pink' look on my cheek areas and chin.

  	I'm not sure if Medium or  Medium Plus would be a good shade for me?

  	Does this powder oxidize? I heard someone mention this powder is softer or has more moisture compared to other MAC powders?

  	I was considering applying concealer to problem areas and using the MSF over top.

  	Thanks!


----------



## BadLeslie (Feb 22, 2012)

Light Plus and Medium Plus in Mineralize Skinfinishes have yellow undertones, while Light and Medium have pink/peach undertones. Since you're trying to cover up some redness, I would go with Medium Plus. But if you want to be sure, head to a counter and try out some colors, then check in natural light before committing to anything.


----------



## MsButterfly (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks! Sounds like Medium Plus would be a good match. I plan on heading to a counter to try some colors.


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 26, 2012)

BadLeslie said:


> Light Plus and Medium Plus in Mineralize Skinfinishes have yellow undertones, while Light and Medium have pink/peach undertones. Since you're trying to cover up some redness, I would go with Medium Plus. But if you want to be sure, head to a counter and try out some colors, then check in natural light before committing to anything.


	Totally agree!


----------

